# A little turbulant



## Pinus strobus (Jan 12, 2008)

I was trying to get a night shot from the plane, but it obviously didnt work too well.  But I think the light trails came out kinda cool.


----------



## Ronman (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, White pine,  I don't know about anyone else but I like it.  But then, I too, get nervous when I fly.    ron


----------



## Pinus strobus (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks ron.  I am a frequent flier, so I am quite used to it.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo this is awesome


----------



## ScottS (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually, thats really cool!


----------



## Phil the Photographer (Jan 18, 2008)

neat, ur allowed to take photos in-flight?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 31, 2008)

Er, I hope you're allowed. Cause I took about three dozen on my plane trip.

Really cool shot. Looks like you're flying over a city of ethereal plasma trees growing from an electric planet. 

Or something.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2008)

It's always allowed until you get caught.


----------

